# Honda,Yamaha or Husqvarna



## Frostytheblowman

Hi I'm new here and new to snow blowers. I've got a 70 ft gravel drive way and have always used a push scoop shovel to clean my driveway. I'm looking at a few different models.

Honda HS928WAS
Yamaha YT624EJ
Husqvarna 1827EXLT

I'm not brand bias or loyal just want a good and dependable machine that can get can the job done.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello frosty, welcome to *SBF!!* how about altering that list some
Honda
Yamaha
ariens
toro


----------



## db9938

What ever brand/model you decide, make darn sure that you think about extra large bucket skids. The last thing you want to do is to find your driveway in your yard. And frankly, with the amount of money that you appear to be willing to spend on this machine, I don't think that you would want all the rock, damaging it. 

Things to consider.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello frosty, welcome to *SBF!!* how about altering that list some
> Honda
> Yamaha
> ariens
> toro


Thanks
So I'm assuming you arranged my list from best to worst and removed husqvarna. 
I added Husqvarna just because a local dealer just down the road from me sells them and I can buy a Ariens at our local Home Depot.
My first choices would be Honda or Yamaha.
Just wasn't sure on this new Yamaha model or older models but the new one looks nice.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

db9938 said:


> What ever brand/model you decide, make darn sure that you think about extra large bucket skids. The last thing you want to do is to find your driveway in your yard. And frankly, with the amount of money that you appear to be willing to spend on this machine, I don't think that you would want all the rock, damaging it.
> 
> Things to consider.


Thanks for the advice and I don't mind leaving an inch or so of snow behind as long at it removes what I don't want to shovel or scoop.


----------



## superedge88

Most of us Americans haven't had much experience with Yamaha snowblowers since they aren't sold in the US (to my knowledge) I have seen some older ones and I've been quite impressed. There's a reason Yamaha and Honda dominate the world snowblower market, the motors are so very dependable, and you can't beat good hydrostatic transmission!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Frostytheblowman said:


> Thanks
> So I'm assuming you arranged my list from best to worst and removed husqvarna.
> I added Husqvarna just because a local dealer just down the road from me sells them and I can buy a Ariens at our local Home Depot.
> My first choices would be Honda or Yamaha.
> Just wasn't sure on this new Yamaha model or older models but the new one looks nice.


not at all, I thought you were more interested in the Honda and Yamaha. toro is high on my list and so is ariens. Honda and Yamaha would follow after them


----------



## UNDERTAKER

ALOHA to the forms.. I would look for a older TORO.


----------



## db9938

Here's another thought, will you be doing your own maintenance in the future, after the warranty runs out?

If so, the non-hydro units are mechanically simpler to work on. I can't really say that one setup is better or more reliable, just simpler. Along that same thought, parts sourcing, is there a dealer nearby or is the brand supported on the web.


----------



## dbert

Some talk about the new Husqvarna's I stumbled across.
Husqvarna Introduces a Complete New Line Of Snow Blowers! - MovingSnow.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER

some one please explain what that stupid bar between the tractor and bucket housing is suppose to do???? just looks plain dumb and cheap to me.


----------



## gibbs296

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> some one please explain what that stupid bar between the tractor and bucket housing is suppose to do???? just looks plain dumb and cheap to me.


EZ lift handle if you are a 500 pound gorilla? Have to agree, looks out of place.


----------



## db9938

Looking closer, it would appear that to be the mounting point for the chute control. 

I thought at first it might have been a lift point for a truck mounted hoist. But after looking at it closer, it is not substantial enough.


----------



## dbert

Didn't notice what you were referring to and had to look.
As db said, it looks to be the mounting location for the chute rotation mechanism. Also a mount guide for the chute rotation and deflector control cables.


----------



## superedge88

dbert said:


> Didn't notice what you were referring to and had to look.
> As db said, it looks to be the mounting location for the chute rotation mechanism. Also a mount guide for the chute rotation and deflector control cables.


I know what I would mount to that bar!


----------



## db9938

superedge88 said:


> I know what I would mount to that bar!


I was kinda thinking the same, and wondered why the didn't do it from the factory.


----------



## superedge88

db9938 said:


> I was kinda thinking the same, and wondered why the didn't do it from the factory.


Engineering picked the aesthetic over the function, so very sad.


----------



## dbert

the article says


> It’s the little things that will really impress you, like adjustable height handlebars, hand warmers on the control paddles, ergonomic controls, *and LED headlights that look around the discharge chute.*


Yeah, mounting them on this bar would have been been the real way to do this.
At least they are using LEDs now


----------



## db9938

dbert said:


> the article says
> Yeah, mounting them on this bar would have been been the real way to do this.
> At least they are using LEDs now


And now the bar will cast a shadow with where the lights are mounted.


----------



## superedge88

db9938 said:


> And now the bar will cast a shadow with where the lights are mounted.


Exactly, it's as if they aren't even trying to light the snowblower path correctly.


----------



## 94EG8

Of the 3 I'd got Honda. Yamaha makes great stuff too, but you may run into parts availability in the future, especially if you happen to be in the US. Husqvarna really isn't in the same class.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

94EG8 said:


> Of the 3 I'd got Honda. Yamaha makes great stuff too, but you may run into parts availability in the future, especially if you happen to be in the US. Husqvarna really isn't in the same class.


Actually my top 2 are Honda and Yamaha also. I'm in Nova Scotia Canada where Yamaha parts and sales and dealer networks would be the same as Honda. Anyone of the two would be a great snowblower.


----------



## Yamaholic

Hi guys ....just wanted to say Yamaha snowblower parts are readily available from us at www.YamahaGenuineParts.com
email us with your parts requests at "[email protected]' and we would be only to happy to provide you price and availability as we do ship Worldwide !


----------



## superedge88

Yamaholic said:


> Hi guys ....just wanted to say Yamaha snowblower parts are readily available from us at www.YamahaGenuineParts.com
> email us with your parts requests at "[email protected]' and we would be only to happy to provide you price and availability as we do ship Worldwide !


Cool, but what about getting some snowblowers in the US?


----------



## Frostytheblowman

superedge88 said:


> Cool, but what about getting some snowblowers in the US?


Had a couple of dreams the last few nights and I was clearing my driveway with this https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/details.php?model=4507&group=SB&catId=92


----------



## dbert

Very nice.
I really like that chute liner.


----------



## hippoos

Frostytheblowman said:


> Actually my top 2 are Honda and Yamaha also. I'm in Nova Scotia Canada where Yamaha parts and sales and dealer networks would be the same as Honda. Anyone of the two would be a great snowblower.


I don't think I have ever seen a Yamaha snow blower before and I am in Newfoundland, just next door. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

hippoos said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a Yamaha snow blower before and I am in Newfoundland, just next door. I'm intrigued.


Im pretty sure they started reselling there snowblowers in Canada around 2009 or 2010. When they stopped selling them and why I don't know the answer but always remember hearing that they worked great and were compared to Hondas.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

I had to go to a local dealer today to pick up a pulley for a ride on lawnmower and decided that I'm going to buy a new ride on.










So he has a leftover 2013 model Husqvarna 1830 EXLT Husqvarna 1830EXLT (2013 Model) Review 30 inch 414cc Track Drive Hydrostatic Snow Blower | MovingSnow.com. Both are priced way below suggested retail so it looks like Im going with the Husqvarna maybe.LET IT SNOW











Will make a final decision after reading more reviews and seeing this winters blowers from Husqvarna.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

Im trying to find info for this years 27 and 30 track model. Anyone got a link?


----------



## knightsofni

The only thing I found so far was the Husqvarna Canadian fall flyer
ISSUU - 2014 fall english (CA) by Husqvarna AB
I am really interested in the ST327
Regards
Knights


----------



## Frostytheblowman

knightsofni said:


> The only thing I found so far was the Husqvarna Canadian fall flyer
> ISSUU - 2014 fall english (CA) by Husqvarna AB
> I am really interested in the ST327
> Regards
> Knights


Really the 27 would be all would need also. I would like to see what has changed compared to last years model especially on the steering and tracks and controls.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

I found this 

The new 300 series 2-stage models includes 4 models. A 24 inch, 27 inch, 30 inch and 30 inch track drive. Husqvarna is classifying these as “medium duty” but compared to the other brands the only comparable snow blowers are the Ariens Hydro-Pro and Honda HS. If you want something better, faster, stronger than what’s out there until now – seriously look at these models. These snow blowers are designed for homeowners who need a high-capacity snow thrower that is robust and durable yet very comfortable to use when clearing large areas. These snow blowers will clear snow from large driveways, parking areas, sidewalks and paths, regardless of surface type

Replaces the current 14527E, 1827EXLT and 1830EXLT in US

“Medium duty” – new and old snow; end of driveway snow; 8-20 in, Typical “snow belt” conditions, all U.S. snow storms, regular use in all snow conditions. (That means it will handle anything mother nature throws at you)

Upgrades vs Existing models

New heavy-duty auger housing
Ribbon auger (14”)
Cast iron auger gear box
Stabilized auger for increased performance and less wear on ball bearings. (auger is balanced and straight)
Cast iron impeller, industries’ only! 4 blades/shovels instead of 3 as on current models
Covered auger ball bearings
Hydrostatic transmissions (heavy duty) on all models
Heavy-duty skid shoes (both plastic and steel are included.)
Husqvarna brand engines. ALL engines are sized to handle the deepest snows
One track drive replaces two 1827EXLT, 1830EXLT in US.


----------



## cg123

Hello. I'm trying to decide between an Ariens Deluxe 28 and Husqvarna ST 227 myself. The Ariens is my first choice but the nearest warranty service is too far away to be practical unless there was a major issue with the machine, so I might go with the ST 227 instead because there is a local dealer. The Canadian Tire nearest me shows 1 ST 227 in stock so they seem to be arriving at retailers now. If you can get a look at that model, I would think the 327 would be very similar.

Edit: Sorry, I see that it would be the ST 230 and not ST 327 that would be similar to the ST 227 model.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

Info on all of Husqvarna 2014 models are here Husqvarna Introduces a Complete New Line Of Snow Blowers! | MovingSnow.com


----------



## Frostytheblowman

If I'm reading the information correctly the track system isn't offered on the 27" anymore and only the 30"


----------



## knightsofni

Frostytheblowman said:


> If I'm reading the information correctly the track system isn't offered on the 27" anymore and only the 30"


The flyer I posted is Canadian and it shows a 27" Track model.
It may only be available for the Canadian market at this time.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

knightsofni said:


> The flyer I posted is Canadian and it shows a 27" Track model.
> It may only be available for the Canadian market at this time.


Your correct the 2 track models are ST327X and ST330X
http://www.mcneelysoutdoorpowerequipment.ca/misc%20pics/2014%20Fall%20English.pdf


----------



## Frostytheblowman

Does anybody know if they changed how last years model tracks steered? Ive been reading how some had issues with steering when a track wouldn't lock or unlock?






Also a new upgrade for this year is:

New heavy-duty auger housing
Ribbon auger (14”)
Cast iron auger gear box
Stabilized auger for increased performance and less wear on ball bearings. (auger is balanced and straight)
Cast iron impeller, industries’ only! 4 blades/shovels instead of 3 as on current models
Covered auger ball bearings

Not sure if they were having problems with auger and bearings but it was improved for a reason.

Now Im second guessing myself and may just buy this years model if I buy a Husqvarna and skip the deal on the leftover 2013.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

Waiting for dealer to get his 2014 shipment of snowblowers which should be this week. He really wanted me to buy the one leftover 2013 when I picked up my lawn tractor at a good discount but I've decided even for the extra cost I'll buy the newer 2014 with all the new upgrades.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

Just checked the Husqvarna website and it has been updated with the new 2014 models. It doesn't list the ST 327X track model just listing the new 30" ST 330X  
Also when you click on compare the only track snowblower is the ST 330X.

http://www.husqvarna.com/ca/en/products/snow-throwers/snow-thrower-selector/


----------



## 4running

I too have been shopping the Husqvarna and the Ariens hydro pro.

I saw the two side by side yesterday, and the Hydro-Pro Ariens, is on a higher level quality wise. 

The Ariens is almost like holding a nice pen, just well made. To be truthful I was disappointed in the Husqvarna, It just seemed cheap. Flimsy chute and housing, low cost cables.

However, the Husqvarna has the look for sure. It looks mean, and looks more modern. The Husqvarna would look better in my garage, but the Ariens is the better machine and is the one I will buy.


----------



## knightsofni

4running said:


> I too have been shopping the Husqvarna and the Ariens hydro pro.
> 
> I saw the two side by side yesterday, and the Hydro-Pro Ariens, is on a higher level quality wise.
> 
> The Ariens is almost like holding a nice pen, just well made. To be truthful I was disappointed in the Husqvarna, It just seemed cheap. Flimsy chute and housing, low cost cables.
> 
> However, the Husqvarna has the look for sure. It looks mean, and looks more modern. The Husqvarna would look better in my garage, but the Ariens is the better machine and is the one I will buy.


What model Husqvarna were you looking at?
Thanks
Knights


----------



## 4running

knightsofni said:


> What model Husqvarna were you looking at?
> Thanks
> Knights



ST330T, Also I would like to add, that the Ariens commands a $600 price premium. If its better build is worth it is up to each buyer.

A snow blower is a 10yr. buying decision for most folks.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

4running said:


> *A snow blower is a 10yr. buying decision for most folks.*


I agree because it's just a seasonal machine and it should last 10 years or more.The new 300 series now comes with a 10 year warranty on its new gearbox and has the same warranty that the 200 series has on everything else which is 3 years limited and a 5 year engine and 5 year starting warranty/guarantee, If the Husqvarna GS (Guaranteed to Start) engine will not start on the first or second pull, provided the routine maintenance required in the Operator’s Manual has been performed, and no fuel was left in the snow thrower between seasons as noted in the Operator’s Manual, then the engine is covered for 5 years and will be replaced or repaired at no cost to the consumer.

http://www.husqvarna.com/files/Husq...paign/2014_Fall/2608 f-a Snow Brochure_E2.pdf


----------



## Frostytheblowman

I was just comparing the engine displacement of my choices I had in my first original post.

Honda HS928WAS 270 cc
Yamaha YT624EJ. 175 cc
Husqvarna 1827EXLT 369 cc

And the ST 330X/1830EXLT has 414 cc. There's no replacement for displacement I guess.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

Going to check out the new Husqvarna 300 series soon. Dealer is getting his new shipment.

In the meantime some more reading on new current snowblowers.
The Best Snow Blowers For 2013-2015 | MovingSnow.com


----------



## knightsofni

New video added by Husqvarna




 Doesn't tell you much, but another reference.
Knights


----------



## Frostytheblowman

knightsofni said:


> New video added by Husqvarna
> Husqvarna 300 Series Snow Throwers | Husqvarna Canada - YouTube
> Doesn't tell you much, but another reference.
> Knights


Actually I think Im going to buy the ST 330X and can't wait to get it into the snow. Most of the time I get snow drifts in my driveway and driveway end snow especially from the Department of Highways plows that fill my driveway with 3 to 4 foot snow banks.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

Hopefully the ST 330X can eat through snow like this


----------



## John Snow

I used to own a Honda snowblower. Forget which model it was, but she never let me down. I'd go for the Honda.


----------



## Frostytheblowman

John Snow said:


> I used to own a Honda snowblower. Forget which model it was, but she never let me down. I'd go for the Honda.


I agree that Honda makes a good and reliable snowblower but when you compare both the New ST 330X to a comparable Honda in the price range of the ST 330X the Honda model HSS928TC is about $3300 without freight and PDI and the Husqvarna is about $2800. The Husqvarna has a 440cc/12.5 HP engine while the Honda has 270 cc/9 HP engine. To get close to 440cc's you would need to buy the HSS1332TCD which has a 389 cc/13 HP engine but has a price tag of $4699 without freight and PDI but maybe the HSS928TC would perform just as good as the ST 330X/PT or vice versa.

HSS928TC


----------



## Hkellogg

Frostytheblowman said:


> I agree that Honda makes a good and reliable snowblower but when you compare both the New ST 330X to a comparable Honda in the price range of the ST 330X the Honda model HSS928TC is about $3300 without freight and PDI and the Husqvarna is about $2800. The Husqvarna has a 440cc's engine while the Honda has 270 cc's. To get close to 440cc's you would need to buy the HSS1332TCD which has 389 cc's but has a price tag of $4699 without freight and PDI but maybe the HSS928TC would perform just as good as the ST 330X/PT or vice versa.
> 
> HSS928TC



honda engines perform much better than any other engine manufacturer in my opinion.....440cc vs 290cc honda I would put my money on the honda


----------



## db9938

Albeit, I am not as far north as you folks, the LCT engines are nothing to sneeze at. And although I have not seen one of the Husqvarna's up close, it does appear that they are attempting to step up their game. Time will be the ultimate way to tell if they are truly comparable machines. 

There are some nice features on the Husqvarna, and there is something to what competition does for us all. Innovation.


----------

